

How Analog Rituals Can Amp Your Productivity - rblion
http://the99percent.com/tips/6915/how-analog-rituals-can-amp-your-productivity

======
da5e
I like this quote from the article, "It's all about feeling the granularity of
prioritization." And this comes close to a good takeaway from what Belsky
describes. But I think he is wrong about the repetitive productivity routines
being negative and causing a "burden". I find that constantly revisiting an
incomplete task gives me a feeling of control of the process and gives me new
information about the task. It builds a feeling around the task.

